

GitHub Styleguide - CSS, HTML, JS, Ruby - ajinkyadot
https://github.com/styleguide/
Welcome to the GitHub styleguide. This is where you should look if you're interested in how to write code. We have a living CSS styleguide, JavaScript styleguide and some recommendations on how to write Ruby code.
======
mapleoin
The HTML guide should say: don't write <img> tags which set an image's size to
4x less than its original size, it will look pixelated.

Also, the first page says _Contribute!_ , but there's no link to any sources.

